# Kidding Starts Soon!! :) *Pics of Nubian kids 3rd page*



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

So it's day 147 for my Reba girl (Boer). Kidding craziness is starting to kick in, I keep finding myself doing things like checking on her first thing in the morning, several times in the afternoon...10:30 at night...lol you get the picture.  She is so big, udder is starting to fill, though not real tight yet. I can't wait!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

sweet! hoping for some healthy kiddos for yah :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

getting closer .... :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

How exciting!! Hoping for a healthy kidding w/ girls! (If that's what you want.  )


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

Thanks!! I'd love to have quite a few girls, although a few boys are okay, if they are nice enough I usually don't have a problem selling them as herd sires, and then the other ones go in the freezer, and we eat a lot of goat. 

Reba's udder is a bit fuller today...but otherwise she's still holding out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

So exciting! I can't wait to see them! I've really got to borrow the van or something to come and visit. Especially once you have babies. (I'm in withdrawal, I need babies to play with!) Come on Reba!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

You should Crissa, I'd love for you too.  Man I'm having baby withdrawals too even though mine are so close!! I had to go over to some friends the other day just to play with theirs.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

Well I _AM_ on Spring Break. Is there any particular day that I could come up this week? I'd actually be able to talk to someone (face to face) about goats again! lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!! *

Well she did it!! Kidded about 2 hours ago with trips, one was an extremely tiny and stillborn  the other two are big and healthy a buck and a doe. They nursed within just a few minutes of being born, and are doing great!! Reba is doing great too, she's just about to go crazy over those little things. 

Crissa, your welcome to come over any day this week, I should be here as far as I know!! It'd be great to see you again.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded!*

Congrats on the new kids. Sorry you lost the little one. :sigh:

But you have two healthy, happy kids to cuddle with now. :leap: 

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded!*

I am sorry you lost one .... :hug:

congrats on the other kids..... :leap: ...can't wait to see pics..... :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded!*

Thanks guys! It was so weird about the little one, it was so small and didn't have much hair.

The other two are SOO cute though!! I'm sure we'll get pics tomorrow. Right now I'm heading to bed.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

We got a couple of pics this afternoon, the kids weren't cooperating very well, but they sure are cute!

Here's the boy



















And the girl, she was not being very photogenic. 










And then both of them together...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

congrats!! :girl: :boy:

They look darling


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congratulations! They look big and healthy and just ADORABLE!.....glad that momma is doing well too, sorry you lost the third one :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congratulations!!! Great camera, adorable babies!


----------



## barnyard (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Those are some great looking kids! I can't wait for mine to kid. I think they are teasing me with showing one or more "signs" and then changing their minds!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Adorable. Are they out of that 10 Buck 2 buck you have?

Its really sad 10 Buck 2 is dispersing their herd because of Harry's death. They had some beautiful animals.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Oh, they are sooooo CUTE!!! I just love Boer babies!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thanks everybody!!!

Badnewsboers- yes their out of my 10 Buck 2 Boy. It is really sad that they are dispersing their herd, they've shown at pretty much every show I've been too, so I've been able to see their amazing goats up close, they certainly have done a super job with their herd. I don't think Harry died though, just having a lot of health issues. I'm sure I'll go to the sale where they're selling a lot of them, not sure if I'll have the extra money to get any though, we'll see.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**



FarmGirl18 said:


> Thanks everybody!!!
> 
> Badnewsboers- yes their out of my 10 Buck 2 Boy. It is really sad that they are dispersing their herd, they've shown at pretty much every show I've been too, so I've been able to see their amazing goats up close, they certainly have done a super job with their herd. I don't think Harry died though, just having a lot of health issues. I'm sure I'll go to the sale where they're selling a lot of them, not sure if I'll have the extra money to get any though, we'll see.


It hasn't been spread around too much but he did recently die from cancer.

This was posted on my Boer goat forum on Feb 22.

"I haven't seen any posts about Harry Linam on here so maybe all are
not aware. Harry passed away yesterday after a brisk battle with
cancer. 10 Buck 2 Boers have been prolific at shows here in Oklahoma
as well as at the Nationals, taking several of their animals to
ennoblement titles. This is a great loss to the Boer Goat industry.
We knew him to be a wonderful family man as well as highly talented in
breeding, fitting and showing his animals. We will truly miss him.
Our prayers go out to his wife Libby, his Grandson Ricky Farmer and
all of his family and friends."

I wish I could go to that sale. Just way too far. Most of the good sales are though.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Oh man, that is so sad!! They are such nice people...  Wow I can't believe that, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congrats on the babies! (just wait when I come up they'll be so spoiled :ROFL: )

That's so sad about Harry Linam though.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congratulations! Yes camera is awesome-can see the softness so well and color too, wow! Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

ahhhhhhhhh .. adorable they are.. :angel2:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thanks!! Yeah my sister is quite the professional photographer, she'd rather take pics of her cows though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

they are beautiful..........I love them.... :greengrin:  :drool:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Did you give them a bath? They are so beautiful white. They are adorable.  I give all you meat goat people and anyone that eats your goats. NO WAY could I eat that adorable baby. I do believe I would stop eating meat all together if I had to.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congrats Bethany, they're nice!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thank you!! No they didn't get a bath, just fresh and clean right out of Mama.  We do eat goat, but these little ones will be breeding stock.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

They are soo cute, so snow white as well! :angel2: I love boers!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thanks Jenna!

They are doing great, and one of my Nubian does kidded this morning with twin girls!! Yay!! Will have to get pics soon!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congrats again! :greengrin:

So excited to see them Thursday! I think she needs to talk to Lyric and tell her what she's supposed to have! lol


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

They are absolutely adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

your welcome...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

congrats on the girls!! cant wait to see pictures of the long ears


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congrats on the kids!! Which Nubian?? I wanna see! lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thanks!! I'm going to try to get some pictures today. 

Jacque, they're sired by my Lakeshore boy, but just out of one of my grade does. My Lakeshore girl Shardae isn't due until April 16th, I'm SOOOO excited to see her kids though!!  The other two I kept dry this year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Congratulations on the other news ones. :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Starts Soon!!  Reba kidded! *Pics added**

Thank you Lori. 

Got some pictures!! They weren't holding still so a lot of them were blurry, but a few turned out pretty good. They are so cute!!

Giving each other kisses...










Second little girl...



















Me and my girls..


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! they r adorable! Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! Congrats on the cute lil' longears! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I really can't wait to see them in person! They look so cute! (be sure to check the van and any bags or anything I'm carrying they may "jump" in there) :ROFL: I'm so ready for babies.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are soooo adorable!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are adorable!!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Beeeeutiful babies


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, now this is cute!!!Congrats!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So beautiful. So soft-looking. I just want to snoodle them. :hug: 

Anna


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Leggy little darlings! Stop tempting me with nubian pics. Okay show me more, if you have them. I'm sooo weak-I can't resist.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everybody!  Yesterday was quite the day, more Boer kids, but it was a really difficult birth. I'll prolly start a new thread later with the story and pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my they are so adorable! the one of your and the girls is just precious


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, yesterday was quite an adventure! And that little solid eared girl is a little brat! You guys shoulda seen her, she kept threatening me! :ROFL:


----------

